# How to pay from BitPay



## Asim (Apr 6, 2015)

n00b question but how do I pay using BitPay, recently I wanted to pay invoice for one of my favorite VPS provider and they refused to accept the good old PAYPAL (since I use my UK-cousin's paypal to pay invoices). I am forced to consider BITPAY, its either BITPAY-way or leave-the-host-forever for me

How exactly do you use BitPay to pay invoices? New to cryptocurrency


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2015)

You need a bitcoin wallet and bitcoins to spend.

1. Buy bitcoins from an exchange, Circle and Coinbase are US based options, but there are probably other ones out there as well. You could also buy bitcoins directly from a person and pay cash.

2. Move your bitcoins away from the exchange where you bought them to a wallet that you, and only you control. A hot wallet like mycellium for your android phone, and an offline cold wallet for long term secure storage should work decently. You can also just google search those terms to provide other options as well.

3. When you click the providers 'pay using bitpay' thing, it should pop up with a QR code, scan it, verify that the amount is correct, click send.

4. Ta-da, you're done.


----------



## Asim (Apr 6, 2015)

@Kalam, thanks that awesome

I installed BitCoin wallet (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.schildbach.wallet)

The real question is, where can I purchase bitcoins using my PAYPAL or CreditCard or how to find legit places to buy bitcoins in different regions?


----------



## Asim (Apr 6, 2015)

Any other exchange where I can buy BitCoins using PAYPAL?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 6, 2015)

Asim said:


> Any other exchange where I can buy BitCoins using PAYPAL?


Unfortunately, your average person or small exchange won't accept PayPal because of the risk that you could dispute the transaction/chargeback afterwards. PayPal will also ban/freeze accounts that are involved in Bitcoin transfers.

As far as I know, you're really only limited to cash for person-to-person, or credit card or bank transfer for the large exchanges that do fiat to cryptos.

Here's some more info on options for you: https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Buying_Bitcoins_(the_newbie_version)


----------



## Dylan (Apr 6, 2015)

Asim said:


> Any other exchange where I can buy BitCoins using PAYPAL?


You can't directly buy Bitcoins with PayPal, but there are indirect ways to do it. The best, IMO, is through VirWox. It basically works like this: you buy Linden Dollars (the in-game currency for Second Life, which PayPal is OK with because it's not real money) and then exchange those L$ for BTC. Even though it's an extra step it's pretty easy and by far the safest way to get to Bitcoin from PayPal (VirWox is a legitimate company; they've been around since 2007 and have a lot of history).

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/VirWoX

The downside is that fees are higher than direct exchanges, but that's the price you've gotta pay if you're only willing to use PayPal.


----------



## Asim (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone, I was finally able to pay my invoice with the vendor using BitCoins


----------



## Ishaq (Apr 7, 2015)

LocalBitcoins.com is a good option.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 7, 2015)

The only issue I had with paying with bitcoins is trying to convert from mBtc to Btc  but it's quiet easy with a wallet as you scan the QR code.


----------

